# Golden in Craigslist: Again



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor thing! She would probably play more if she wasn't fat.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe they should teach their son that you can't just give an animal away because it won't play with you. Stupid parents.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If the dog weren't obese, she would be more likely to play with the son. So the son loses interest in the dog, and rather than getting her some exercise and helping her lose weight, the idiot parents give the dog away?! If the dog's only 1 year old and won't play, she's either hypothyroid, obese or both. Poor thing, spending her life outside.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree, Jackson's Mom. That's why I think I'll call the vet tomorrow to see if I can get some info/history on the dog. I'm not really one to butt into people lives but this is ridiculous.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

This just makes me angry!
What it is it with people lately wanting custom made dogs? Too lazy, too excitable, too rough, too shy, I guess they all want perfect dogs..... ggggrrrrr
That poor puppy needs someone to pay attention to it, and the parents need a slap for letting that poor pup get over weight and letting their son get away with saying that the dog is not fun.
I think what really happened is the dog isn't a cute little puppy anymore, so they don't want it.
This breaks my heart.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

"Hasn't been inside for a very long time because of her size?" Poor dog. What an idiot of an owner....


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Ugh, another idiot ... poor girl!


----------



## Krystle (Jun 17, 2008)

Man I'd take her if she wasn't clear across the country. Poor baby


----------



## iHeartGoldenMixes (Jun 14, 2008)

the dog might have some medical problems if she's overweight and not active...Some people should NOT own pets!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor dog, another idiot owning a dog they should not have.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What idiot people there are out there.....we got the dogs for our kids to enjoy yes, but I also knew going in that the kids may lose interest the dog/dogs as they get older...that is just kids sometimes...but I would never have gotten pets unless I, as the mom, was fully aware and ready for the responsibility of dogs. Even though there are kids who are great at helping with the pets, the adults always wind up doing most of the care...and they should know that going in. It makes me so mad to read these kinds of ads....stupid people and the one paying the price is the innocent dog. I do hope someone can help this sweet gal out, since it sounds like some exercise and love and attention is all she really needs. OH and when you go to pick her up, someone please let her poo on the kid and parents on the way out please...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It makes me so mad about people like that. Get a dog and let it get obese and then get rid of it because it wont play with their son. And even more mad that this poor dog is across country from several members here wanting a dog and cant find one in their area. And it would have a great and loving home. I pray that they call the rescue instead of just giving to someone else.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It 's so sad. There are some legit reasons people have to surrender their dog but some people make me so mad!!!!

We had someone who gave up their golden because it didn't go with their house!!!!!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I contacted the vet this morning. The receptionist couldn't imagine that any of their clients would post a dog for free on Craiglist (a bit naive, I think). She also said that they have seen so many dogs that off hand she couldn't remember a large, young, female Golden. I haven't heard from the person who posted the ad. That poor dog. I'm giving up on this just yet.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If one of the GRF members is serious about rescuing this dog and giving it a forever home, can we put together a transport to get it home?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> If one of the GRF members is serious about rescuing this dog and giving it a forever home, can we put together a transport to get it home?


 
I was gonna suggest the same thing. If Krystle wants her, I'm sure we can find a way to get her to her!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

An old user, missmarstar, is out in CA, and she got a dog from Florida with the help of people here, so it's not impossible!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I haven't heard anything yet. I sent the poster another email, offering to give a donation to the Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue for accepting the dog. I also asked, hopefully diplomatically enough, if weight was one of the reasons the dog doesn't play much. I'm hoping to get a response.


----------



## capbach (May 21, 2008)

I wonder if she has undiagnosed hip issues. That'll slow her down. Plus, 90 lbs is big for a female. I agree that she should go to a GR rescue.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just to let you know that I never got any response to my emails or phone calls. I just hope that young Golden finds a happy home. So sad! Just read another one for a lab that needs a new home because the person was diagnosed with tennis elbow and can't handle a big dog right now. The person wants $200 rehoming fee though; the dog's not for free. Just when you thought you had heard it all...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tennis elbow!? I had tennis elbow years ago, and at the time had 4 dogs, including a couple of goldens. What a lame excuse!!!


----------

